# Does /dev/null support sharding?



## Francisco (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URJeuxI7kHo



Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jun 5, 2013)

At first I was like, "Meh, I probably won't watch ALL of this." Then I was glad I did. Even if it was mostly over my head as I don't do enough DB stuff to have a preference either way.


----------



## Zen (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, if you like that..






"If there's a problem writing your data, you're fucked."


----------



## Mun (Jun 5, 2013)

I write all my data to /dev/null. Ohhhh wait that is @francisco.

Mun


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah the hipster coder Vs the sysadmin


----------



## Mun (Jun 5, 2013)

5:40 rooting enviornment? Someone mind explaining or linking me to that one. (and yes I am serious) 

Routing, not rooting, and SPF. /me face desk.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does /dev/null have better bench?

Okay sure im writing my data into /dev/null

Wait ... where does my data goes


----------



## acd (Jun 5, 2013)

Does @Francisco have impotence mismatch?


----------

